# Hi all - need help with chosing my poison!



## selyah (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi All just wanted to say hi and ask my first newbee Q's on the forum.

Will be buying my first TT later this week, need some finance so the choice is limited to reg. dealers in the south of England [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was originally after a 225, but found a 240 whilst looking in a garage - nice peice of kit.

When looking at 225's I decided I would like to slightly mod it with a remap, new divert valve, induction kit, and maybe in the future exhaust - but if I go with a 240 I may just leave it standard, any ideas?

I doi love the look and the extra bits with the 240, but the front seats were no where near as comfy as the leather 225's, guess I could change them to a standard set from the breakers though.

Then yesterday I saw a guy pulling out of a garage in a coupe V6 3.2, the sound made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.......How bad is the fuel consumption from these beauties? Is it similar to the 240?

Can you tune the V6 to get sub 6 sec times? and does that kill you then on consumption.

So I have a choice I need to make, 225, 240 or bad boy V6?
I know each has their favourites, just need some ideas of the isues with each type?

Cheers, M.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

all different cars

for me the 225 coupe was favourite choice, as you said with a few subtle mods, it changes things immensley

however the looks of a QS are great, really like the contrasting black roof, but the lack of rear seats (i know they aren't great, but i wasn't in a position to buy a true 2 seater car) and with the seats folded down gave me lots more loading space (while the QS has the strut brace in the way). basically as my main car and daily driver, the 225 was a better option.

the v6 does sound great, but always fancied a turbo car (something to tick off the list  of ownership), plus i liked the idea of the 225 remapped being able to have more bhp than the v6 and weigh less.

having said that, a v6 in mk5 r32 form appeals a little (if i needed more space), but the 225 remapped is cracking, and i've seen high 30's and even average 40mpg from bristol to guildford!

as you have mods in mind:
think if i had a QS i would end up doing the same mods as my 225
for the v6, would be similar again, with lowering springs

good luck and welcome


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You have thought of most things as far as cylinders are concerned. However, what about the V6 with a DSG gearbox. Yet another choice for you to think about.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Drive a V6 put your foot down and listen to the noise


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... take them for a spin and see what you think :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum. Drive a V6 put your foot down and listen to the noise


welcome to the forum.drive a 225 with blueflame and induction kit and listen to the noise


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, your best bet is to test drive all three and make your own mind up. 8) they are all nice cars.


----------

